# Collections to IPad...



## corporalclegg1741 (Dec 1, 2010)

how do you get Collections from Kindle to match up with Kindle app on IPad,IPhone and Desktop


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

So far as I'm aware, none of the apps have the Collections feature, just the Kindles themselves. So there's no way to match them up and you can only sort your books in the apps by title or author or most recent.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I would like to see some sort of organizational system for the apps. Having said it it does drive me nuts on the kindle. Once you put a title in a collection, I would like to see them not listed enmass below the collections. It is a real pain for me to have to wade through all the titles to make sure I have them all organized.  I don't mind seeing all the titles if you are using say titles but when you are trying to get everything into collections it would just make it easier.  Would also like to see them be more consistant with how they sort authors. Seems to me it wouldn't take that much for them to make sure author names are the same.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

kwajkat said:


> I would like to see some sort of organizational system for the apps. Having said it it does drive me nuts on the kindle. Once you put a title in a collection, I would like to see them not listed enmass below the collections. It is a real pain for me to have to wade through all the titles to make sure I have them all organized. I don't mind seeing all the titles if you are using say titles but when you are trying to get everything into collections it would just make it easier. Would also like to see them be more consistant with how they sort authors. Seems to me it wouldn't take that much for them to make sure author names are the same.


If you sort your home page by collections, rather than by title etc, then all the books already in a collection will disappear from the home pages. That's the only way to not have them list below the collections. It does mean though that you have to have your collections in most recent first order as that's the only option when sorting by collections. You can still sort by author or title _within_ the collections though.

As far as the author sort is concerned, this is nothing to do with the kindle itself but with the metadata of each book file - something for which the publisher is responsible. It's an irritation to many of us, but if you use software such as calibre, you can correct both author and title yourself where necessary so that the sort is consistent.


----------

